# Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten



## Nenharma (28. Januar 2016)

*Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin, Moin, liebe Community,

ich stelle mir gerade einer Wasserkühlung zusammen, leider trotz euren Hinweisen das es eigentlich unnötig ist.
Ich danke euch dennoch für die gut gemeinten Ratschläge die ihr mir hier schon gegeben habt.

Ich habe mich einfach in ein Case verliebt und möchte dieses entsprechend hübsch gestallten.
In dem oben erwähnten Thread geht es noch nicht so richtig voran, da mir einfach noch ein paar Teile dazu fehlen.
Ich hatte mir mal vor geraumer Zeit Gedanken über die Komponenten gemacht, bin dann aber über diverse andere gestolpert
und verfolge jetzt das Ziel einzigartige Komponenten zu verwenden und gerade kleineren Manufakturen mit hoher
Qualität den Vorzug zu geben.

Ebenfalls soll der Bau meiner Wasserkühlung ein Test und ein Übungsobjekt werden. 
Richtig austoben möchte ich mich dann zum Start der neuen CPU´s und GPU´s von AMD Ende diesen Jahres oder
am Anfang des nächsten Jahres, je nachdem wie die Marktverfügbarkeit und Leistungsfähigkeit der Produkte aus 
dem Hause AMD dann ist.

Bis jetzt habe ich mir schon das Thermaltake Core P5 als Case ausgesucht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die GPU wird mir gerade ein brandneuer Kühler gefertigt.
Hier sind die finalen Entwürfe, die Produktion läuft seit zwei Tagen:

Einmal die Fullcover-Front



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und die "aktive" Backplate



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kühler hab eich von [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif]LIQUID EXTASY entwerfen und fertigen lassen, bzw. die Fertigung läuft gerade.[/FONT]

Für den Ausgleichsbehälter bin ich auf etwas richtig mörder geil schönes gestoßen und musste es mir
gleich bestellen. Leider kam dem Produzenten und mir Weihnachten dazwischen, aber jetzt sehe ich freudig
einem baldigen Eintreffen eines Paketes aus Polen entgegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die junge Firma / Ein-Mann-Betrieb Skeeper kommt aus Polen und ist nur über Fratzenbook und polnische
Foren zu erreichen. 
Aber seine Arbeit spricht, wenn man sich die Bilder in Ruhe ansieht, einfach für sich.

Beim durchstöbern der Modding-Szene ist mir diese "Vertriebsform" recht häufig begegnet und scheint
zur Zeit Mode zu sein und auch irgendwie zu funktionieren.

Jetzt habe ich das Case, den Kühlkörper und den Ausgleichsbehälter, aber leider fehlt mir einfach noch der ganze Rest!
Und da bitte ich euch jetzt um Hilfe.
Wer kennt kleine Manufakturen, Modder mit Produktion oder sonstige Kleinserienhersteller mit etwas "einzigartigem"
oder einfach sehr raren Komponenten für eine Wasserkühlung?

*Mir fehlen in besonderem noch der CPU-Kühler, eine Pumpe und ein 480-Radi nebst leisen Lüftern und Lüfterabdeckungen.*

Ich habe mich zu Versuchszwecken für ein hard-tubing entschieden und benötige auch hier noch Empfehlungen welche
Hersteller gut zu verarbeitende Produkte haben. Eventuell sogar nebst "Werkzeug/Arbeitssatz".

Die Kabel meines modularen be quiet E10 500W bräuchten dazu natürlich auch ein sleeve.

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen und hoffe auf rege Vorschläge von euch!

Besten Dank, 
Nenharma


----------



## Drayygo (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Als CPU-Kühler würde ich dir den XSPC Raystorm empfehlen: http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/sidewindercomputers_2266_75306558

Den kannst du dir mit entsprechenden, 2-3€ teuren 3mm LED´s zu jeder Farbe passen gestalten, und der macht optisch meiner Meinung nach 
echt was her.
(LEDready 3mm Ultrahell grÃ¼n | LEDs | Modding | Aquatuning Germany) solche LED´s z.B, die benutze ich auch, die sehen super aus.


----------



## HighGrow22 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

schau doch mal in den fred rein ... 

die teile sind schon sehr nice !

Link


----------



## SpatteL (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Schau dir vielleicht auch mal Anfi-Tec an, die Firma ist aus der Community entstanden.

MfG


----------



## HighGrow22 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Meine rede


----------



## SpatteL (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Huch, den Link habe ich wohl über sehen.


----------



## HighGrow22 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

also rein optisch sehr ansprechend die sache wie ich finde ,
zudem sehr variabel durch die austauschbaren platten .


----------



## Nenharma (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin, Moin, ihr drei,

und vielen Dank für eure Hinweise zu Kühlkörpern.

@Drayygo,
leider gefallen mir die Kühler von XSPC nicht.
Dazu kommt leider das sie etwas zu "mainstream" sind. Die Kühler sind ja eher von der Stange.

@HighGrow und Spattel,
ich bin gerade dabei die beiden Freds von AnfiTec "durchzuarbeiten". 
Hier handelt es sich ja wirklich um tolle Kühler die jetzt genau nicht in jeder zweiten Wasserkühlung
zu finden sind. Ich werde mich mit den beiden mal in Verbindung setzen.


Mich haben auch gerade die ersten Bilder meines fertigen AGB´s erreicht!
Skeeper hat ganze Arbeit geleistet und wird mir am Montag ein Päckchen aus Polen aufgeben.
Hier die ersten Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hat noch jemand Ideen für schöne Radiatoren, Lüfter und ein hardtubing-System ?


----------



## hallolo2_ (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Lüfter die Riing 12 RGB Pumpe D5
Hardtubing: PETG
EDIT:
Wieviel hat das geile Reservoir gekostet?


----------



## MIIIK09 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Jau die Kosten für so einen AGB würden mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Nenharma (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin, Moin, ihr beiden,

So, die Kosten für "meinen" AGB waren leider nicht ganz unerheblich!

Der AGB mit der speziellen Konfiguration und Gewindeanzahl, dazu die Plexi-Verschlüsse, hat mich mit Versandt genau 201,00 €uronen gekostet.
Der Preis ist für einen AGB schon ein Brocken, aber alles nach meinen Wünschen gebaut und somit ein Unikat.

Ich bin bereit für so ein schönes Einzelstück die Taler auf den Tisch zu legen, jeder andere muss sich das natürlich selbst überlegen.

Wenn ihr noch Fragen zum AGB hat, ruhig raus damit!

Beste Grüße, 
Nenharma


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Mach mal ein Foto, die auf der vorherigen Seite sind ja nicht selber von dir oder doch? 200 euronen find ich ja teuer aber wenn man sich das Teil anschaut und extra für dich gefertigt dann passt das.


----------



## Nenharma (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin Bot_mit_Ping,

die Bilder sind direkt von Skeeper gemacht worden, also nicht meine.
Das hübsche Ding hat sich heute auf den Weg zu mir gemacht, neue Bilder von mir werden dann natürlich folgen.

Skeeper hat mir noch ein paar Bilder gesendet um die Details deutlicher zu machen
und zur Darstellung einer zerlegen/zusammensetzen Routine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## hallolo2_ (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Der Preis ist schon heftig hätte mir das AGB gerne geholt aber wenn das Agb teurer als die Pumpe wird passt irgendwas auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Nenharma (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Meine Herren, was es nicht alles gibt!

Ich suche ja bekanntlich noch nach einem CPU-Kühler der etwas ausgefallener ist, habe dabei doch glatt mal Richtung Asia und Ali-Express geguckt, 
nur so zum Spaß und habe diese Hersteller gefunden:

SysCooling Water cooling|Liquid cooling|PC water cooling|Radiator|Water blocks|Pumps

https://bykski.world.taobao.com/


Ich glaube die angebotenen Produkte schon mal gesehen zu haben 

Ich hoffe gerade unsere deutschen Hersteller haben ihre Produkte gut geschützt!
Mal ganz davon abgesehen das man sich ja unter Umständen mit dem Plunder alle kaputt machen kann.


----------



## Bummsbirne (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

MMn hier der schönste Kühler:
http://gzhls.at/p/857645.jpg

Leider nicht mehr zu bekommen. Nur noch gebraucht. Ich hab noch n neuen hier liegen. Wird aber nicht verbaut

Ansonsten den Anfi-Tec exFRS. Leider nur 50 Stück gefertigt worden. Auch einer der schönsten und vor allem ausgefalleneren Kühler. Hab zum Glück einen ergattern können. 
http://static.effizienzgurus.de/reviews/anfitec/exfrs/6.jpg

Hier noch zwei von Bitspower (Modell Summit):
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5192/14086244071_d02f95ce1b_o.jpg

Den gabs auch vergoldet. Find grad nur kein Bild. 


Ich könnte in meiner Sammlung noch mal nach nem schönen Kühler gucken. Unter den 60 Stück werden wohl noch 2,3 schöne Kühler dabei sein


Auf was stehst du denn eher, auf clear Plexi, schwarzes POM oder Metall Tops?


----------



## Nenharma (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin Bummsbirne,

danke für deine Vorschläge!

Ja, der exFRS ist schon ein geiles Teil, ich werde mal gucken ob ich noch irgendwo einen bekommen kann.

In meinem Case soll Silber und Plexi werden, deshalb auch eine Suche nach Plexi-Tops,

Der Lian-Li würde mir auch gefallen, wegen dem großem Plexi-Top, dass wird dann noch richtig poliert.

Lian Li HydrOC CB-01: CPU-Wasserblock im Test - Einführung und Details

Aber sonst hat mich bis jetzt noch nichts so richtig vom Hocker gehauen,

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## Nenharma (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

So,

ich habe mich jetzt seit Samstag nochmal eingehend mit der restlichen Hardware beschäftigt und folgende Teile 
ausgewählt, auch wenn ich keinen ausgefallenen Kühler finden konnte:

als Kühler habe ich jetzt den Watercool HEATKILLERÂ® IV PRO (INTEL processor) ACRYL CLEAN | CPU - WasserkÃ¼hler | CPU - KÃ¼hler | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
und dazu die Watercool HEATKILLERÂ® IV Backplate INTEL | CPU - Backplates | CPU - KÃ¼hler | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

als Pumpe kommt die Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit USB- und aquabus Schnittstelle | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
damit auch für später alle Optionen vorhanden sind und ich nicht doppelt kaufen muss,
dazu gibt es den neuen Alphacool Eisdecke D5 - Plexi G1/4 - (VPP655/TPP644/MCP655) V.3 | D5 AufsÃ¤tze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

als Radiator hat mich bei den Tests der Phobya G-Changer 480 V.2 - Full Copper | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
sehr überzeugt aber ausschließen möchte ich den http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...uter-airplex-radical-2/480-alu-lamellen?c=352
und den http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...len-ein-kreislauf-edelstahl-seitenteile?c=352
auch noch nicht.

Nur bei den Lüftern die darauf kommen sollen habe ich echt keine Idee, ich kann halt alle vier, die ich ja brauche, über mein Mainboard steuern, ich möchte halt keine komplette extra Lüftersteuerung, 
weil ich die nirgend unterbringen kann.

Ich wäre wie immer über eure Meinungen, Anregungen und Ideen sehr dankbar!

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

nb pl1 oder nb pl2... sind mit die besten lüfter für radis... hab davon 19 verbaut und alle gedrosselt... suprr temps und selbst unter volllast kaum hörbar


----------



## sh4sta (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Wenn Du die Eisdecke samt AC USB D5 "hinstellen" willst, wird das nicht passen(ausser unter der Pumpe isn Loch im Boden oder mit Abstandshaltern). Hatte das bei Markteinführung den Eddy gefragt ob das geht. Geht nicht, zu wenig Platz für die Anschlüsse + Kabel.


greetz


----------



## Nenharma (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin sh4sta,

ich kann dir leider gerade nicht folgen.

Ich wolle die Pumpe mit dem Deckel nach vorn unter dem AGB anbringen, ich habe noch nicht genau gemessen, sollte aber nach Augenmaß passen.
Ich werden dann mal heute Abend den Messschieber (wft mit 3x s) rauskramen.

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## sh4sta (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

So wie das auf den Bildern bei Aquatuning zu sehen ist(Pumpe unten, Eisdecke oben), geht das halt mit der D5 von AquaComputer(USB Variante) nicht. Weil nicht genug Platz zwischen Gehäuseboden und Pumpe ist für die Kabel(USB ect.). So hatte Eddy das gesagt. So wie Du das machen möchtest (Eisdecke zur Seite) sollte das natürlich gehen. Dann hab ich nichts gesagt, wollte halt nur drauf aufmerksam machen.^^ Hoffe ich konnte Dir verständlich machen was ich meine. 


greetz


----------



## Nenharma (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Dann mal die komplette Liste mit allem Kleinkram


----------



## Nachty (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Bitte kein Masterkleer kaufen der ist fürn Ars......!

Und die Anschlüsse sind ja Würg ,  dachte du willst was edles kaufen


----------



## SpatteL (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Ist er nicht, habe meinen seit 7 Jahren drin, und der ist noch klar.
Nutze dest. Wasser und G48 10:1.

MfG


----------



## Nachty (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Aber der müsste Masterunkleer heißen, klar ist der nicht! Meiner war nach 3 Tagen angefressen mit CKC Kühlwasser, jetzt kommt nur noch dest.Wasser fertig!


----------



## Nenharma (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin ihr beiden,

jop, ich suche nach etwas anderen Teilen!
Der Schlauch und die Anschlüsse sind nur eine Übergangslösung und bestellt ist auch noch nichts.
Ich wollte mir das ganze erstmal speichern um nicht ständig alles neu raussuchen zu müssen.
In den letzten Tagen ist mir eine richtig fette Idee gekommen, nur habe ich leider noch niemanden
gefunden der mir bei der Umsetzung helfen möchte.

Mein Plan ist hier einen neue Deckplatte für das Gehäuse zu bauen und diese
wasserführend zu machen!
Es sollen in zwei Plexiplatten Hohlkehle gefräst werden und diese dann durch 
verschrauben miteinander verbunden.
Nur leider traut sich da niemand ran und ich habe keine Oberfräse für die Hohlkehle.
Aber es wird weiter gesucht, vielleicht erbarmt sich ja noch wer.

Hat eigentlich noch jemand ne Idee für einen ausgefallen CPU-Kühler,
der HEATKILLER IV kommt meinen Vorstellungen schon sehr nahe, 
aber dem fehlt halt das gewisse etwas.

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*



Nenharma schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jemand ne Idee für einen ausgefallen CPU-Kühler,
> der HEATKILLER IV kommt meinen Vorstellungen schon sehr nahe,
> aber dem fehlt halt das gewisse etwas.
> 
> ...



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/erweiterbare-wasserkuehlungen/76712-andres-finns-selbstgebaute-wasserkuehler-52.html#post7930008

Die Halterung und Blende sind individuell kombinierbar, den Deckel gibt es aktuell in den Farben Schwarz und Weiß.


----------



## sok904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Soll denn diese Deckplatte einen Zweck erfüllen oder ein rein optisches Highlight sein?
Vielleicht ist das etwas für dich:
HECKER - PLEXIGLAS ® - MANIFOLDS

Allerdings kann ich nicht abschätzen was da für Kosten auf dich zukommen.


----------



## Mattmax (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

moin, 16/10 Schlauch und 13/10 Anschraubtülle? 
Soll das so sein oder ist das ein Fehler?


----------



## Teddybaer123 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin Moin,

Da noch niemand hier einen Vorschlag für Fittinge gemacht hat, mache ich das jetzt einfach mal.
Die von Monsoon sehen sehr gut aus und haben auch eine gute Flexibilität, wenn du die light rotary Serie wählst. Dort gibt es nur T-Stücke und keine 90 Grad Winkel und man kann sehr coole Lichteffekte in den Schläuchen des Systems realisieren.
Schaus dir einfach mal an. 

Monsoon Cooling


----------



## Nenharma (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin @ all,

jetzt mal wieder ein kleines Update, leider aufgrund von viel Arbeit erst jetzt!

Seit knapp zwei Wochen ist jetzt mein AGB da, und er sieht einfach nur hammer aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild ist für skeptische Schreiberlinge hier in diesem Forum.
Das Ding hat gut Geld gekostet, ist aber meiner Meinung nach jeden €ent wert.
Dazu hat Skeeper noch den richtigen Imbus und eine Halterung von EKWB mitgeschickt.
Ich kann den jungen Mann somit nur wärmstens für Arbeiten nach eigenem Wunsch empfehlen!

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


PS: Bitte nicht über die Katzen Pfote wundern oder die Tierschützeralarmieren, 
mein kleiner, dicker Kater ist sehr neugierig und muss erstmal an allem neuem "rumpfoteln".
Als Beweis das er sich noch bester Gesundheit erfreut und mich gerade beim tippen beobachtet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nenharma (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin @ all,

ich habe da mal ne Frage zum Loop einer Wasserkühlung.

Ich habe die Wahnwitzige Idee auf dem Core P5 nicht nur einen 480mm Radiator einzusetzen 
sondern gleich zwei, aufrecht nebeneinander. Die beiden kriegen jeweils ne Halterung und
stehen dann jeweils auf einer Kante.

Den ich habe gelernt das Radiatorfläche nur durch noch mehr Radiatorfläche zu ersetzen ist.

Macht es mehr Sinn die beiden Radiatoren nebeneinander oder hintereinander laufen zu lassen?
Und welche Lüfterkonfiguration wäre dann am besten?

Schonmal dank für eure Antworten,

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## buxtehude (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

sieh mal HIER, da hat jemand (bekanntes) genau das verglichen. sind zwar 360er radiatoren, aber im grunde die gleiche konstellation.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nenharma (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Danke buxtehude,

dann wird es wohl in Richtung Reihe hingehen, wie die 3 im Diagram.
Hast du zufällig den Link, dann kann ich mir mal alles durchlesen und was noch zu beachten ist.


----------



## buxtehude (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

ja, der link ist im wort *HIER* versteckt


----------



## Nenharma (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Verdammt, eben ging der Link noch nicht,

ich schwöre


----------



## buxtehude (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

sorry, mein internet spinnt heute total, daher ging der link vorhin auch noch nicht.


----------



## Nenharma (16. April 2016)

*AW: Edle WasserkÃ¼hlungskomponenten*

Moin, Moin,

ich habe mich mal ne ganze Ecke schlauer gelesen und ne Menge Freds hier im Forum 
von vorn bis hinten gelesen.

Daraufhin habe ich natürlich auch noch meinen Warenkorb abngepasst und hoffe jetzt alles 
beisammen zu haben:



Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Pumpe 

Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit USB- und aquabus Schnittstelle | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

und kann mir sagen ob ich diese über den internen USB-Anschluss am MB betreiben kann ?
Ich wollte mir jetzt nicht die aquaero noch dazu holen.

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## IssaP (16. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Jo die Pumpe kannst du auch ohne Aquaero betreiben. Von dem Schlauch würde ich dir aber abraten, der ist dafür bekannt ziemlich schnell seine Weichmacher im Kreislauf zu verteilen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*



Nenharma schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> ich habe mich mal ne ganze Ecke schlauer gelesen und ne Menge Freds hier im Forum
> von vorn bis hinten gelesen.
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Aquacomputer D5 fehlt dir beim Eisberg Deckel der Platz für die Anschlüsse auf der Rückseite. Bei meiner VPP655 ist das kein Problem.

Nimm also lieber eine Deckel, der so eine Ausrichtung der Pumpe ermöglicht, falls du keine kompakte Pumpen-AGB Kombi geplant hast.


----------



## illousion (16. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*



Nenharma schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> ich habe mich mal ne ganze Ecke schlauer gelesen und ne Menge Freds hier im Forum
> von vorn bis hinten gelesen.
> ...



Statt nem Schlauchabschneider wuerde ich mir eine Scharfe gute Schere kaufen (falls du keine hast) ..
Und die Fittinge von Alphacool sind gut, aber schon mal ueber Bitspower/Barrow nachgedacht?

Bei den Lueftern weisst du, dass die nur einblasend montiert werden sollten oder? Wenn die saugen, dann verhalten die sich weird (lauter und weniger Leistung)

Edit: Ich sehe gerade die geplante Luefterkonfigurattion, das passt dann ja 
Weiss nicht ob ich was uebersehen habe, aber was ist mit GPU kuehlern und Casefans? Und willst du die Schlaeuche einfach ohne Schottverschraubung anch draussen fuehren?


----------



## Nenharma (16. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin illusion,

leider haben die Fittinge von Bitspower und auch Barrow immer irgendwelche kleinen Logo´s
auf den Stücken und das finde ich einfach nur hässlich!

Die Bilder vom GPU-Kühler kommen heute noch im laufe des Tages, habe mir hier extra einen
anfertigen lassen. Sapphire nutzt ja fast immer eigene PCB´s für die es nur die Einheitsbrei-Kühler
von Alphacool gibt die mir optisch auch nicht zusagen. 

Die Schläuche werden alle im Case verlaufen und somit vermeide ich eine Führung nach draußen.
Die Radiatoren werden genau gegenüber im Winkel von 45 Grad angeordnet und somit gibt es
dann auch einen Luftstrom über die Spannungswandler vom MB.

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma

Edit: die Acryl-Filter von Barrow sehen schon nach was aus, sowas habe ich noch icht gesehen,
davon gönne ich mir wohl einen!


----------



## Nenharma (16. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin Lois Nudin,

der AGB soll über die Pumpe kommen, mit dem Y-Verbinder/Splitter werde ich dann die beiden 
Röhren vor der Pumpe zusammen führen. Somit geht ein Schlauch in die Pumpe und ein Schlauch
geht wieder raus Richtung GPU-Kühler.

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## Nenharma (19. April 2016)

*AW: Edle WasserkÃ¼hlungskomponenten*

Moin,

ich habe hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen GPU-Block!
Noch sind die Bilder direkt von 
R9 Series : Wasserkuhler Narrow Line ATI Sapphire R9 29  4GB TriX OC

Einmal von Vorn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die aktive Backplate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum gemießen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das Paket ist noch diese Woche da, dann gibt es meine Bilder!

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## chischko (19. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Wuups! Hier stand Mist! Sorry!


----------



## IssaP (19. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Die Backplate durch die auch Wasser durchfließt sieht wirklich sehr interessant aus, sowas in der Art hab ich in der kuzen Zeit seit der ich mich für Wasserkühlungen interessiere noch nie gesehen!


----------



## keshy2 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Man sieht die GPU / Backplate geil aus.. hätte ist von sowas früher gewusst hätte ich mir lieber sowas gekauft .. allein schon das durch die Backplate auch Wasser fliesen kann ist schon geil


----------



## Nenharma (20. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin keshy2 und IssaP

die beiden Kühlkörper habe ich mir auch extra auf Wunsch anfertigen lassen. Gerade die Backplate ist ja quasi was noch nicht vorhandenes.
Es besteht aber durchaus die Möglichkeit sich für seine Karte bei LiquidExtasy extra was anfertigen zu lassen. Dauert halt leider etwas und
kostet halt nen paar Taler.

Aber ich wollte was eigenes!

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## SpatteL (20. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Keine Frage, die Backplate sieht geil aus, aber ob sie was bringt?
Die Karte hat auf der Rückseite doch nix, was extra gekühlt werden muss.

MfG


----------



## Nenharma (20. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin SpatteL,

naja, die Rückseite der GPU, die Spannungswandler und der Speicher bekommen so auch noch etwas 
kühlende Flüssigkeit ab. Ich denke dieser Effekt wäre sogar messbar, aber ob das jetzt nötig ist steht
natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt.

Ich wollte es einfach haben und habe jemanden der mir so etwas herstellt, gefunden. 
Die Karte kann jetzt in alle Richtungen eingebaut werden und es wird immer ein schöner 
Kühlkörper mit, zur Zeit geplanter, blauer Flüssigkeit zu sehen sein.

Wenn ich Ende nächsten Jahres, so es den lohnenswert ist, auf ZEN und VEGA umsteige,
werde ich mir auf jeden Fall wieder was neues anfertigen lassen. Ich bin mit der mir
gebotenen Arbeit extrem zufrieden und kann das auch bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen.

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma

PS: In den letzten Jahren ist halt der PC mein Hobby geworden. Ich setze mich mit der 
Technik auseinander und versuche diese auch noch für mich ansprechend zu gestalten.
Leider kostet das ganze ein paar Taler und ist auch nicht immer hundertprozentig
sinnvoll oder nötig. Wenn ich an die Reiterei meiner holden Ehefrau oder die fliegenden
Modelflugzeuge meines alten Herrn denke, bin ich ja sogar noch günstig


----------



## mrmurphy007 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Die aktive Backplate ist mal sexy. Ein feuchter Traum! 

Sorry, ich konnte nicht anders.


----------



## alkaAdeluxx (20. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*



illousion schrieb:


> Statt nem Schlauchabschneider wuerde ich mir eine Scharfe gute Schere kaufen (falls du keine hast) ..



Ich habe mir auch die Schlauchschere von Aquatuining zur meiner ersten Wakü geholt und würd die nicht mehr wieder hergeben wollen, für die paar € auf jeden Fall ein sehr nützliches gated .

@Nenharma super hübscher GPU Kühler, sieht echt hammer aus mate


----------



## SpatteL (20. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Ich habe es bis jetzt immer mit einem Messer gemacht, hat immer wunderbar geklappt.
Zumindest mit meinem 13/10er Schlauch hatte ich keine Probleme, kann aber natürlich sein, das es mit dickerem Schlauch nicht so gut geht.

MfG


----------



## chischko (20. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Also bevor ich meine WaKü auf GPU und MoRa erweitert hab hatte ich auch "nur" nen Teppichmesser (16/10 hier) und das ging wunderbar... hab mir dann diesen Schlauchabschneider geholt und muss sagen es ist schon komfortabler und wird einfach sauberer... 
Leider ist mir der erste nach nur rund 10 Schnitten am Scharniuer gebrochen ... Musste nen neuen bestellen, aber der hat nun schon einiges mehr verkraftet und schneidet wie am ersten Tag... so gesehen: Klare Empfehlung sich so nen Ding zu holen.


----------



## Nenharma (22. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin,

ich habe mir dann mal den großen Schlauchschneider mit ausgesucht.
Der sieht stabil aus und iwrd dann hoffentlich auch lange halten.

Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## Nenharma (22. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin @ all,

ich glaube jemand hat mir meine Idee geklaut 

Bei dem Thermaltake Case Mod Invitational 2016 hat der Modder Mike Petereyns 
die gleiche Idee gehabt wie ich, also eine wasserführende Platte aus Arcyl/Plexi.

Die ersten Planungen finde ich echt beeindruckend und bleibe mal drann um zu 
sehen wie er das ganze umsetzt. Hier auch der Link dazu, für Intressierte:

[Belgium] Mike Petereyns - 2 16 Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 1 - Tt Community

Wird schon spannend!

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## Nenharma (22. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Reminder!

Neuer Warenkorb für mich:

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## cryon1c (23. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Uj die eLoop schlagen aber auf die Brieftasche und die Fittinge sind auch edel ausgepreist 
Wird lecker, hab auch eLoops drauf, allerdings die B12-3. War bislang das beste was ich mir auf nen Radiator schnallen durfte^^


----------



## Nenharma (23. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin cryon1c,

von den eloops habe ich, wenn sie als Push eingebaut werden, nur das beste gehört.
Sollten sie zu laut sein, gehen sie wieder zurück. Ich wollte Lüfter haben die eine
weite Spanne an Drehzahl haben und niedrig anlaufen können. Ich hoffe die 
500rpm reichen aus.

Bei dem Schlauch bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher, bei der Qualität gehen die 
Meinungen halt sehr weit auseinander. Viele sagen, super Schlauch wir nicht trübe,
die andere Hälfte verflucht den Schlauch weil er schnell anfängt trübe zu werden.

Die Fittinge stehe aber auch noch auf einem wackeligen Posten, ich habe da noch
so eine Idee und wenn es machbar ist, müssen die Fittinge weiß werden. Und wie
schon in vorangegangen Posts beschrieben, hätte ich gern welche on Logo oder sowas.
Da bleiben dann halt nur die Monsoon übrig, mit echt deftigen Preisen.

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## der-andyman (24. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Also ich habe auf meiner WaKü 5 x eLoops von Alphacool (weil ich Blau wollte ) mit 1200 RPM und die laufen bei mir im Idle mit rund 500 RPM und sind dabei unhörbar. Leider ist alles, was darüber geht "hörbar", aber noch nicht so störend rund 900 RPM. Dann wird es laut. Bei mir sind alle 5 als "Push" Lüfter.

Im Nachhinein betrachtet würde ich mir diese Lüfter nicht noch einmal kaufen denke ich :/


----------



## cryon1c (24. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Also ich weiß ja net, aber viel leiser kriegste die Lüfter nicht, das sind schon mit die besten die man kriegen kann 
Meine auf 800RPM höre ich natürlich auch. Wenn du was richtig leises im WaKü-Bereich haben willst, musst du schon richtig fette Radiatoren auffahren und low RPM Lüfter dranschnallen - und zwar so viel das auch unter Last die minimalen Umdrehungen ausreichen. Aber dan hörst du die Pumpe oder eine Festplatte im NAS oder sonstwas. 
Für mich sind die Noiseblocker aktuell die besten Lüfter wenn man leise im push was verbauen will. Und die EKWB Vardar Lüfter wenn man Druck braucht und die Lautstärke egal ist.


----------



## Nenharma (26. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin @ all,

so langsam bin ich am durchdrehen!
Custom-Wakü  erfreut sich stetig zunehmender Beliebtheit, damit einhergehend natürlich deutlich
mehr Support und deutlich mehr neue Teile der Hersteller.

Jetzt habe ich doch glatt bei computebase diese beiden Artikel gefunden und habe jetzt ein Problem.
Die Dinger haben so einen geilen Effekt das ich schwach werde und mein Konzept nochmal überdenke.
Ich sollte mir echt mal ein "design-freeze" setzen und dann endlich alles bestellen. In letzter Zeit kommen
echt viele Neuheiten und tolle Innovationen auf den Markt, jedes mal wenn ich mit meinen Gedanken und
Planungen am Ende bin kommt wieder was geiles, neues zu den Händlern!

Hier die Links für Edge-Beleuchtung von Hardtubes:

CoolForce LED-Fittings im Test - ComputerBase

CoolForce LED Fittings: Beleuchtete Hardtube-Anschlusse ersetzen UV-Zusatz - ComputerBase

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## the_leon (26. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Die kenn ich schon.
Würd ich auch sofort nehmen 

Aber ich find den Case so noch suboptimal, da würd ich das komplette Case modden.
Das MB Tray würde ich mir als sLight bauen.
Dazu noch gesleevte Kabel fürs Netzteil.
Und noch nen Mora dazu dass es ordentlich Kühl bleibt.


----------



## cryon1c (26. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Naja neue Spielzeuge kommen aktuell in MASSEN. Nicht nur geile Gehäuse die auch noch günstiger werden und auf WaKü ausgerichtet sind.
Vor kurzem kam das Borsilikatglas von Mayhems (was ich sehr sehr geil finde - würde meine WaKü und auch das Sidepanel auf Glas umbauen nach Pascal wenns geht!).
Dazu kommen viele LED Spielzeuge.

Da kannste dir auch noch bissl was ansehen zwecks LED-Beleuchtung.
Gerade PSU-shroud und Backplate sehen sexy aus:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F2rvoCM3zc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LaFa1612 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Habe eine Frage an den Ersteller des Threads. Hast du den Hersteller des AGB´s Skeeper über Facebook angeschrieben? Mir Antwortet er schon seit 2 Tagen nicht, da ich Interesse an einem seiner Werke habe, oder hat es bei dir auch so ´´lange´´ gedauert?

Mfg Fabian


----------



## Nenharma (28. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin Fabian,

zu deiner Frage: Skeeper hatte mir damals glaube auch nach 2 Tagen geantwortet!
Ich denke er hat ne Menge zu tun und/oder macht vielleicht auch mal Urlaub.
Aber wenn ihr euch absprecht und er etwas für dich anfertigt wird er dir sagen wann
er genau alles fertig hat und wann der Postmann klingelt, und zwar auf den Tag genau!

Skeeper ist Pole und er hat ein paar Probleme mit dem Englischen, kann natürlich
auch sein das er erstmal alles durch einen Übersetzer und dann durch ein Wörterbuch
jagen muss um alles genau zu verstehen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen,

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## LaFa1612 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Vielen dank für die Antwort  dann werde ich mich wohl noch etwas gedulden müssen 

Mfg Fabian


----------



## Nenharma (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin, Moin,

ich habe da mal wieder beim stöbern was neues gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bykski CPU XPR A Intel 115X CPU Water Cooling Block Strong Jet Acrylic Copper | eBay
https://world.taobao.com/item/52423...m=a312a.7700824.w8964229-4261510123.13.PaNAxZ

Ist "made in China" aber mir gefällt die Form und die Wasserführung des CPU-Blocks.
Leider ist mein Mandarin etwas eingerostet  und so bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich mal was riskiere und mir so ein Ding bestelle!
Oder etwas mehr bezahle und mir das Ding über die Bucht bei den Ami´s hole, da hätte ich auch den paypal-Käuferschutz.

Was meint ihr dazu?

Ich finde die Produkte alle irgendwie vom Design ansprechend, der Preis ist dazu natürlich auch noch unschlagbar.
Und endlich kein Markenbranding auf Fittingen.

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## illousion (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*



Nenharma schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> ich habe da mal wieder beim stöbern was neues gefunden:
> Bykski CPU XPR A Intel 115X CPU Water Cooling Block Strong Jet Acrylic Copper | eBay
> ...



Bestell mit Riskio 
Sieht aber echt super aus, gibts das auch vernickelt?


----------



## chischko (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Sieht nice aus allerdings wüsste ich ja gerne wie die Wasserführung hier ist... sieht irgendwie verwirrend aus...


----------



## the_leon (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Lass notfalls iwo. vernickeln, da gibz auch in DE Anbieter dafür



chischko schrieb:


> Sieht nice aus allerdings wüsste ich ja gerne  wie die Wasserführung hier ist... sieht irgendwie verwirrend  aus...


Das Wasser strömt auf dem Bild beim Anschluss rechts unten in den Kühler.
Dann geht es nach oben und unten durch die Kühlrippen und beim Anschluss links oben geht es wieder raus.


----------



## Nenharma (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin illousion,

bis jetzt habe ich nur die Version mit vernickelter Kupferplatte und Acryldeckel gefunden.
Was meinst du genau mit vernickelt ?

Hier kann man ab 03:12 einen kleinen Eindruck von dem Kühler bekommen:

PC WARS - Episode 11 - YouTube

Ich finde in echt schon fett geil!

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma

PS:
Bei mir in Frankreich direkt habe ich ihn jetzt für 90 €uronen direkt gefunden:
Bykski CPU-XPR-A, un waterblock avec une fixation originale - Watercooling


----------



## the_leon (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Hat auf dem Bild eher nach Kupfer blank und nicht vernickelt ausgesehen.'
Wenn du ihn da eh bekommst würd ich ihn  für 90€ in Frankreich nehmen


----------



## chischko (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*



the_leon schrieb:


> Das Wasser strömt auf dem Bild beim Anschluss rechts unten in den Kühler.
> Dann geht es nach oben und unten durch die Kühlrippen und beim Anschluss links oben geht es wieder raus.



Du meinst der Kanal in der Mitte geht bis kurz vor den Anschluss oben links und ist dort zu so das das Wasser durch die feinen Lamellen links und rechts davon durch muss oder wie?


----------



## illousion (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Bist du dir denn sicher, dass der Kühler über deine CPU-Area passt? Hätte Angst,d ass er irgendwo mit kollidiert :/

Wenn der Kühler günstiger ist würde ich mir das überlegen, aber dafür, dass ich schon nen funktionierenden habe, habe ich keinen Bock 90 Euro für nen neuen auszugeben, das ist im Studentenbuget einfach nicht drin


----------



## JakPol (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Zum Thema Bykski lohnt sich vielleicht auch ein Blick in diesen Thread. Grundsätzlich muss man natürlich zugeben, dass viele Designs relativ offensichtliche Kopien sind. Was die Qualität angeht darf man nicht vergessen, dass sehr sehr viele Wasserkühlungskomponenten für andere Hersteller ohnehin in China gefertigt werden. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ein Großteil der Produktpalette von Phobya zum Beispiel in China produziert wird. Wer also mit Phobya-Qualität zufrieden ist, sollte auch mit Bykski keine Probleme haben.


----------



## illousion (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Wenn du ihn dir bestellt hast, wäre es super Infos aus erster Hand über die Qualität des Kühlers zu bekommen, denn der sieht schon echt einfach geil aus


----------



## Nenharma (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin @ all,

endlich komme ich mal wieder dazu hier was zu schreiben und meine wilden Ideen
mit euch zu diskutieren!

Leider kann ich mich nicht errinern ob ich die Frage hier schon einmal gestelllt habe:

Kann ich eigentlich 4 PWM Lüftern auf einen Sys-Lüfteranschluss vom H97 GuardPro donnern ?
Oder liegt da nicht genug Spannung an ?
In meinen Unterlagen und bei MSI habe ich nichts zur Stromversorgung dieser Anschlüsse finden können.

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## Nenharma (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

So, weiter gehts für heute!

Endlich Bilder vom Kühler in "natura" bei mir zu Haus.
Und was für ein schwerer Brocken das geworden ist, übrigens noch ohne Wasser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Ja Lecks mich am arsch 
2,2kg ohne Wasser, da merkt man Qualität 
Sieht aber richtig top aus. Kannst ja mal temps zeigen bei gaming last 

MfG 
Tobi


----------



## Nenharma (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin, Moin,

endlich mal wieder ein kleines Update!

Ich habe allen meinen Mut zusammen genommen und doch einen China-CPU-Block
von BYKSKI bestellt. War etwas kompliziert über taobao, mit Versand hat der Block
ca. 65 €uronen gekostet und war nach zwei Wochen bei mir.
Ich bin vom Block begeistert und die Qualität ist auch verdammt gut.
Aber hier jetzt ein kleines Unboxing:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe immer noch die kleine Befürchtung das er evtl. nicht auf mein Board passt, da er etwas zu groß
sein könnte, werde das aber die Tage mal testen. Ich habe mir neuen Wärmeleitpaste bestellt und wenn
ich die von meinem Kühler tausche mache ich gleich mal ne Passprobe!

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## Nenharma (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin, Moin,

endlich habe ich wieder etwas Zeit gefunden und mal meine Zusammenstellung der ganzen Teile in einem neuen 
Warenkorb zusammengefasst.

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Ich bitte um eure Meinungen zu den teilen die ich gern verbauen würde.
Und wichtiger, habe ich etwas vergessen?

Vielen Dank,

beste Grüße,
Nenharma

Edit: sollte jetzt der richtige Link zum Warenkorb sein, THX SpatteL!

Edit2: Warenkorb mit kleiner Lüftersteuerung
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## SpatteL (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

1. "Sie haben keine Artikel im Warenkorb" wahrscheinlich den falschen Link kopiert.
2. Nach so langer Zeit und bei diesem, doch schon recht umfangreichen Thread, bitte noch mal eine Zusammenfassung, wie der aktuelle Stand genau ist.


----------



## Nenharma (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

So,

nun zum aktuellen Stand:

hier bei mir habe ich jetzt das Case, an dem arbeite ich leider immer noch, hoffe aber über Weihnachten und 
einen langen (verdienten) Urlaub im Januar fertig zu werden. Dazu werde ich demächst auch mal mein 
Bastelfred zum Case aktualisieren.

Einen AGB habe ich ebenfalls schon, kam aus Polen,
der GPU-Block ist ebenfalls schon bei mir,  Einzelanfertigung von LiquidExtasy
und seit drei Wochen der CPU-Block von Bykski aus China als Versuch.

Dazu habe ich Radiatorhalterrungen von XSPC, die hatte ich schon bestellt
um mal zu sehen wie das alles passt, was ich mir so vorstelle.
Weiterhin fliegt hier schon jede Menge GC-Extreme rum.

Die Pumpe wollte ich über einen freien USB-Anschluss direkt auf das MoBo
klemmen, ebenso geht über den CPU-FAN1 die Steuerung der Lüfter an den Splitter.
Den Temp-Sensor platziere ich am CPU-Ausgang.

Der Kreislauf starten an der Pumpe, weiter zur GPU und dann zur CPU, danach
durch zwei 480 Radi´s und in den AGB.

Sollten noch Fragen sein oder es bei mir Denkfehler geben,
immer her mit euren Meinungen und Ratschlägen.

Was für ein Schlauch ist den empfehlenswert?

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## SpatteL (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Ach, du warst das mit dem Skeeper AGB. 

Vielleicht ein poweradjust oder aquaero zum steuern der Lüfter über die Wassertemperatur?


----------



## Nenharma (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Jop, genau der!

Skeeper ist einfach ein Künster, ich verfolge seine Arbeiten weiterhin und bin 
echt beeindruckt, gerade was die Entwicklung/Anpassung der Tools angeht die er benutzt.

Zur Steuerung:
Ich bin echt kein Freund davon noch mehr geräte einzubinden und vor allem 
fehlt mir der Platz dazu. ich dacht über die Auquasuite ließe sich die Pumpe
gut steuern und für die Lüfter baue ich mir nen eigene Kurve die Software vom MoBo.

Kann man eigentlich die Schläuche von Alphacool verwenden oder gehen da die
Weichmacher auch so schnell in die Kühlflüssigkeit?

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## SpatteL (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Die Pumpe braucht man nicht groß regeln, da der Durchfluss ab etwa 30l/h keinen großen Einfluss mehr auf die Kühlleistung hat.
Über das MB kannst du aber nur mit der CPU-Temperatur arbeiten, die schwankt aber je nach Last recht stark, die Wassertemperatur ist da träger.
Oder kannst du den Temperatursensor am MB anschließen?


----------



## Nenharma (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Ich habe zur Zeit das MSI H97 Guard-Pro und leider hat es keinen Temp-Sensor-Eingang.
Aber deine Anmerkung mit der Trägheit der Wassertemperatur gibt mir schon zu denken.
Ich habe mal schnell etwas weiter in dem Bereich gelesen und denken mit einem
poweradjust und einem splitty könnte ich ganz gut fahren. Dazu muss ich mir
nur noch Gedanken machen wo ich das ganze den verbaue.

Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem splitty?
Der hat ja leider keine externe Stromquelle sondern würde in meinem Fall ja über den
poweradjust seinen Saft ziehen, der poweradjust würde max. 36 Watt berreitstellen (mit Kühler) 
können. Jeder der NB würde 0,95 bis 1 Watt ziehen, ich bin mir da aber nicht sicher wie das
ganze dann zu berechnen ist.

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## SpatteL (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Erstmal müsstest du die 3pin-Variante der Lüfter nehmen, da das poweradjust kein PWM kann.
Also die B12-2 oder B12-3.
Wegen der Leistung einfach: "Anzahl der Lüfter" x "Leistung pro Lüfter"
Für die B12-2 wären das 8 x 0,85W = 6,8W
Für die B12-3 wären das 8 x 2,05W = 16,4W

Und statt dem splitty kannst du auch einfach ein Y-Kabel nehmen.


----------



## Nenharma (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Ok, das mit den 3-Pin würde für mich ja noch etwas günstiger werden .

Jetzt habe ich aber leider mal eine Grundsätzlich Frage:
Wie werden den die Lüfter gesteuert? 
Über die Spannung?

Ich habe da echt keinen blassen wie das umgesetzt werden soll.

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## SpatteL (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

3pin-Lüfter werden über die Höhe der Spannung geregelt.
Weniger Spannung -> geringere Drehzahl.

PWM Lüfter haben dauerhaft 12V anliegen und bekommen zudem über den 4. Pin ein Steuersignal(PWM = *P*uls*w*eiten*m*odulation).
Im Grunde wird da ein Signal ein- und ausgeschaltet und je nach Länge der Ein- bzw. Ausphasen wird der Motor entsprechend angesteuert.
Genauer kann ich es leider gerade auch nicht erklären, da ich mich damit noch nie intensiver befasst habe.


----------



## leon676 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Hey,
Du hast ja immer sehr edle und besondere Parts gesucht. Hast du als Radiatoren schonmal die von Watercool in betracht gezogen, da ich die alles in allem vlt nicht so besonders finde wie z.b. deinen AGB, aber sich doch deutlich von den Einheitsteilen von Alphacool und EK abheben. 
Wollte das nur mal so in den Raum werfen, da sie ja auch nicht jedermanns Geschmack treffen und ich auch nicht weiß wie sie in dein farbliches Konzept passen würden.


----------



## Nenharma (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin SpatteL,

ich habe mich noch weiter eingelesen und werde heute Nachmittag mal eine Mail 
oder in Forum von Aquacomputer schreiben.

Mir ist noch nicht so ganz klar ob der poweradjust ausreichen würde.
Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, kann ich die Pumpe über die
Aquabus-Schnitstelle anbinden und die Lüfter dann per Spannung (3-Pin)
in Verbindung mit dem splitty9 steuern. 

Ich hoffe das ist jetzt alles so richtig ???

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## Nenharma (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin leon,

tja, die Watercool-Radiatoren habe ich immer noch im Hinterkopf.
Gerade die sehr gute Verarbeigung gefällt mir hier sehr und das in 
Verbindung mit der geilen Leistung als low-RPM Radiator würde genau
für mich passen. Farblich würden die auch passen und durch die gute
Zerlegbarkeit könnte man das ja auch gut selbst anpassen.

Problem ist aber hier die krasse unflexibilität bei den Anschlüssen des
Radiators. Und die Messing-Anschlüssen sehen dazu noch verdammt shice aus.
Da müsste ich dann auch nochmal bei, oder diese sogar direkt umlöten!

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## chaotium (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*



Nenharma schrieb:


> Moin SpatteL,
> 
> ich habe mich noch weiter eingelesen und werde heute Nachmittag mal eine Mail
> oder in Forum von Aquacomputer schreiben.
> ...



Für die Aquabus schnittstelle brauchst du ein Aquaero 5/6. Dieser dient als Master. Sonst geht das nicht. Außer über USB dann natürlich


----------



## razrone12 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Ich kann dir auch nur den aquaero wärmstens empfehlen! Im idle sind bei mir 3/4 der Lüfter aus und bei wassertemp ab 33-35 oderso gehen alle auf 6V ca. Lässt sich einfach einrichten und man regelt alles über eine Software. Cool ist außerdem das sich diese um weitere temp Sensoren durchflusssensoren oder von mir aus füllstandssensoren erweitern lässt.

Weiß nicht wieviel Platz du auf der Rückwand des Core P5 hast aber ca 5cm sollten reichen für den aquaero 5lt (habe ich bei mir im phanteks evolv atx auch auf der Rückseite montiert)


----------



## Nenharma (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin @ all,

ich nun gerade nochmal ne ganze Menge mehr gelesen und mein Kopf qualmt immer mehr,
so eine Steuerung dirket auf meine Bedürfnisse und dann auch Wünschen anzupassen ist
gar keine so leichte Aufgabe.

Folgende Ideen/Pläne sind in der letzten Auswahl:

Plan A (natürlich mein Favorite):

Per internem USB geht es an ein aquaero 6 LT, hier wird dann alles über die aquasuite gesteuert.
Die Pumpe wird natürlich direkt an den aquaero "high" angeschlossen.
Weil es jetzt egal ist, habe ich die Idee gleich noch einen Durchflusssensor einzubauen, der 
auch auf seinen Anschluss verbunden wird.
Die Lüfter werden als 4-Pin PWM jeweils mit einen Y-Kabel zu zweit an einen Ausgang angebunden.
Dazu noch zwei Temp-Sensoren, 1x nach allen "Heizern" und einmal nach der "Kühleinheit".

Hierbei zu bedenken:
1. der aquaero 6 LT ist zur Zeit weltweit nicht zu liefern ( aaaahhhhhhhh).
2. Vorteil bei PWM-Lüfter, weniger Belastung auf den Ausgängen durch gleichmäßige 12V. PWM aber nicht so genau wie Spannungssteuerung.
3. Ausgänge im WorstCase kurzschlussfest.
4. Noch Platz für weitere Spielereien wie LED, weitere Sensoren usw.
5. Zukunftssicher mit der auqasuite 2017 und dem neuen Lizenzverfahren.

Plan B ( eher die Notlösung)

Auch hier, per internem USB geht es an ein aquaero 5 LT, hier wird dann alles über die aquasuite gesteuert.
Die Pumpe wird natürlich direkt an den aquaero "high" angeschlossen.
Ebenfalls soll hier noch ein Durchflusssensor eingebaut wird, der auch auf seinen Anschluss verbunden wird.
Die Lüfter werden als 3-Pin jeweils mit einen 3 Pin auf 4x 3 Pol Y-Kabel, zu viert an einen Ausgang angebunden.
Dazu wieder zwei Temp-Sensoren, 1x nach allen "Heizern" und einmal nach der "Kühleinheit".

Hierbei zu bedenken:

1. der auquaero 5 LT ist lieferbar und kostet nur die Hälfte.
2. Mehr Belastung auf den Ausgängen durch die Wiederstände der Spannungsregelung der Lüfter.
3. Ausgänge im WorstCase nicht Kurzschlussfest!
4. Wasserkühler neben dem Passivkühler verfügbar.
5. Platz für kleinere Spielereien ist ebenfalls genung.
6. Leichte Bedenken wegen der Unterstützung neuerer Softwareversionen.

Puh, was soll ich machen?
Mail an Aquacomputer ist raus, bin gespannt wann der aquaero 6 LT wieder verfügbar ist!

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


*Edit:* jetzt wo ich das ganze sehe, ordentlich zusammengeschrieben und meine Gedanken und Ideen 
habe ordnen können sieht der Plan B gar nicht mehr so schlecht aus und ist fast an Plan A dran,
dazu wären sogar alle Komponenten bei einem Shop verfügbar!
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## chaotium (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Der 5erlt reicht auch.

Der Ausgang High ist der Aquabus  Daran kannst die ganzen Geräte per Bus verbinden. Ich hab dazu den Aqualis, den Durchflusssensor und die  Pumpe dran


----------



## razrone12 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Hab auch den 5LT und bin wie gesagt sehr zufrieden. Weiß jetzt nicht wie es bei deinem Board mit Einstellungen aussieht aber bei meinem Gigabyte Z97 UD5 kann ich keine Lüfterkurve einstellen.  Selbst auf der niedrigsten Einstellung war das System deutlich lauter. Abgesehen von der Grafikkarte ist das Netzteil nur noch leicht wahrnehmbar. Daher hab ich mir diesen angeschafft. 

Wasserkühler für den aquaero soll eher was fürs Auge oder extrem settings sein. Daher habe ich auch nur den passiven Kühler genommen. Auf den sollte man auch nicht verzichten. Bei mir sind 2x 3 Lüfter bei 4V pro Anschluss und ein einzelner Lüfter separat für den airflow. Der aquaero wird so auf den Anschlüssen ca 40-45grad warm. Also alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Das Aquero 5 LT kann an Kanal 4 auch PWM. 4 Lüfter sind da kein Problem.
Wo bekommst du im Code P5 2* 480mm unter?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Warum sollten PWM weniger genau sein?
Hol doch einfach n Aquaero 6 Pro und bau das Disyplay ab...bei deinem Projekt sind die paar € doch zu vernachlässigen gegenüber dem 6 LT


----------



## Nenharma (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin ihr Vier,

vielen Dank für eure Hinweise.

@xtrame
Ja, der 5´er LT würde auch reichen, schränkt aber meine Flexibilität etwas ein, was ja wo es das Gerät gibt eigentlich unnötig ist.
Ich nehme mir ja die Möglichkeit die Wahl zwischen PWM oder non-PWM zu haben.

@razrone
Über das MSI Command-Center kann ich mir eigene Lüfterkurven basteln und auch abspeichern, alles kein Problem.
Den Passivkühler würde ich dann aber auch auf jeden Fall nehmen, der Wasserkühler wäre eher tatsächlich ne kleine Spielerei ....

@Pelle
Es wären auch 8 Lüfter die ich dann über ein Kanal laufen lassen müsste. Das wird dann echt knapp.
Und die beiden Radis werde ich hochkannt mit den Halterungen von XSPC befestigen, deshalb sieht es zur
Zeit auch schlecht aus für die sehr schönen HFTS-Radis, die sind mit den Lüftern dann etwas zu breit.
Vorteil der hochkanten Radis ist auch ein Luftstrom der von einem über das MoBo geführt wird, so 
steht die Luft dort nicht komplett.

@Narbennarr
Im Grunde hast du recht, ich tue mich aber schwer mit Ausgaben die unnötig sind.
Unnötig aus dem Grund weil ich das Display dann erstmal in der Ecke werde liegen haben.
Bezüglich der PWM-Ungenauigkeit hatte ich einen Artikel gelesen wo PWM gegen non-PWM
verglichen worden ist, ich mal suchen ob ich den Link noch habe.
Ist dieser Umstand den zu vernachläsigen?


Ich habe auch gerade eine Mail von aquacomputer bekommen und die 6´er LT sollen ab
Anfang Januar wieder Lieferbar sein!
Ich könnte mit den restlichen Teilen erstmal die Passproben auf dem Case machen,
dann dem Case meine finalen Umbauten verpassen und dann ab mitte Januar die
Kiste dann zum leben erwecken ...

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## SpatteL (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Das aquaero kann man doch problemlos später einbauen, da muss man ja nur Stecker anstecken.


----------



## razrone12 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Wie siehts denn mit fittingen aus? 
Falls du auch in Richtung Beleuchtung für den ein oder anderen eye Catcher sorgen möchtest, gibt es von nanoxia(cf Serie)? hardtube Fittinge mit eingebauten LEDs.. Sind ziemlich teuer, wirken etwas "beta status" mäßig aber sehen schon sehr sehr nice aus, da du im Grunde die rohre direkt beleuchtest... Denke die Strom Leitungen zu verstecken wird auch ne Katastrophe..


----------



## Nenharma (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle WasserkÃ¼hlungskomponenten*

Ich habe meinen Warenkorb bei Aquatuning nochmal angepasst:

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Ich würde euch bitten da noch einmal drüber zu schauen ob ich nicht etwas vergessen habe?!

Ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschieden auf den 6´er LT zu warten und den dann einfach 
etwas später einzubinden und die Kabel umzustecken. Ich denke das die ganzen Teilchen
eh nicht vor Anfang Januar bei mir sind, mit den restlichen Arbeiten am Case und dem Spülen
der Radiatoren sollte es vom Zeitpunkt eh fast hinkommen.

@razrone
Ja, die Fittinge habe ich auch schon gesehen und finde sie mega, aber die Arbeit mit 
Hardtubes traue ich mir noch nicht zu. Dazu sind die wohl echt erst "BETA". Thermaltake
hat sowas ähnliches, sogar mit RGB. Ich hatte schon überlegt, das es mit den Eisrohren
nen richtig geilen Effekt geben muss. Mit den Eisrohren sollte das Licht besser gebrochen
und auf der Oberfläche verteilt werden.
Im Hinterkopf behalte ich diese Idee aber mal, evtl. gibt es ja Anfang 2018 wieder
genug neue Hardware aus dem Hause AMD die einen Umstieg rechtfertigen würde ... 

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## razrone12 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Von thermaltake ist mir da noch nichts bekannt, ich schau mal  

Dein Warenkorb sieht soweit vollständig aus. Kühler und agb hast du ja schon. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, ich würde allerdings alles auf 16/10 oder 16/11 also nächst größere Nummer gehen. Hab das p5 jetzt noch nicht live gesehen aber scheint schon ziemlich groß zu sein. Ich finde dünne Schläuche machen nicht soviel her. 19/13 allerdings auch schon extrem dick. Daher meine Empfehlung 16/10 habe ich auch im Moment noch. Hardtubes möchte ich mich auch noch ran wagen


----------



## SpatteL (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*



razrone12 schrieb:


> Doppelt


Nach 2,5h!? Respekt. 

Sieht gut aus.
Den Passivkühler kannst du dir sparen.
1. hat das 6er, im Vergleich zum 5er, digitale Regler die kaum noch warm werden
2. bei PWM sowieso nicht.

Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 13/10 (3/8"ID) - Klar 3m (9,8ft) Retailbox | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany 

Würde den normalen Durchflusssensor(+Anschlusskabel) nehmen, den kannst du zwar erst auslesen, wenn du das aquaero hast, hast aber nicht so viele Funktionen doppelt/dreifach("Alarm" bzw. Temperatur).
Sind zudem fast 20€ weniger.

Ähnliches mMn bei der Pumpe, da reicht auch eine einfache mit 5-Stufenregler(oder die VPP755* die kann man über den Regler und via PWM steuern) da man die Pumpe nicht ständig hoch/runter regelt.

*da kommt im laufe der nächsten Woche eine V2


----------



## razrone12 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Nach 2,5h!? Respekt.
> 
> Das geht
> Offen gesagt auf dem Klo gepostet und 2,5h später rein geschaut und bemerkt das der Text noch unten steht.. Dachte ich hätte nicht auf absenden gedrückt xD
> ...


----------



## Nenharma (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

So,

danke für den Link zum Schlauch und zum Sensor, habe ich jetzt schon berücksichtigt.

Die Pumpe habe ich mir ausgesucht weil ich mit der alle Freiheiten haben und sie mir
komplett selbst einstellen kann.

Aus optischen Gründen würde ich auch beim Passivkühler bleiben, ich möchte das alles
wunderbar sichtbar aufbauen.


----------



## razrone12 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle WasserkÃ¼hlungskomponenten*

Wenn du den aquaero sichtbar verbauen willst, warum dann nicht doch einen mit Display nehmen?

Build Log: Green Core - Thermaltake Core P5 - System Builds - Tt Community

Weiter unten in dem Aufbau wurde es mittig unten platziert. Ich denke zwischen dem Käfig und Netzteil sollte auch gut gehen. 

Auch wenn der passivkühler des 6lt schon schicker aussieht wird es wohl schwierig diesen ansehnlich zu präsentieren :-/
Falls dir schon was vorschwebt würde ich am Ende natürlich gern Bilder sehen


----------



## Nenharma (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Also das ganze mit dem 6 LT mit Display gefällt mir so mal gar nicht.
Dennoch dank für den Tipp!

Von Thermaltake meine ich diese Fittinge.
Die Technik sieht hier ne ganze Ecke weiter aus als bei Nanoxia.

Thermaltake - Global - Pacific RGB G1/4 PETG Tube 16mm OD 12mm ID - CL-W133-CU00BL-A

Dazu habe ich gerade bei EK was gesehen:
die hauen so ein Aniversary Ding raus, und die Version mit Plexi-Deckel sieht mal echt FETT aus.

Supremacy EVO 10th Anniversary - ekwb.com

Ich habe auch mein Bastelbuch mal etwas wieter getrieben und 
werde die Tage noch etwas weiter machen.

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## SpatteL (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Das Teil mit dem Plexideckel ist aber ein 10 Jahre altes Modell.


----------



## Nenharma (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Ja, habe ich gesehen.
Wäre ja auch weniger was zum Einbauen, als eher was zum hinstellen.

Gab es eigentlich mal nen Test ALT vs NEU? Ich persönlich kann mir nicht
vorstellen das die Temperaturunterschiede so gravierend wären, also wenn
man kein monster Silent-System oder OC-System möchte.


----------



## SpatteL (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Habe vorhin mal kurz nach dem Kühler gesucht und nicht wirklich viel gefunden.
Das Thema WaKü war damals noch mehr Nische als es das heute ist.
Aber auch selbst in den Test(die ich so kenne) des HK4 ist der HK3 nicht, war vielleicht eine Bedingung um ein Sample zu bekommen.


----------



## Haarstrich (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Ich habe auch nur das hier gefunden:

EK Wave (AMD64/P4 S478) Waterblock - Overclockers

Im Heft 06/2007 hat PCGH einen Kühlervergleichstest gemacht. Leider gibt da wohl nur was im Archiv.

Full text of "PC Games Hardware German Magazine 2007-06"


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*



Nenharma schrieb:


> Also das ganze mit dem 6 LT mit Display gefällt mir so mal gar nicht.
> Dennoch dank für den Tipp!
> 
> Von Thermaltake meine ich diese Fittinge.
> ...



Ich finds bescheuert. Ein durchschnittlicher Kühler wird mit Gold "bepinselt" und in eine Schachtel gesteckt. Preis kann man nur erahnen, ich denke zwischen 300-600€. Das ist was für Fans/Sammler, nichts für die Praxis.
Hat auch mit edel nicht viel zu tun imo...ist nämlich trotzdem viel Plastik. Hat was von ner Currywurst mit Blattgold...Wurst bleibt Wurst.

Dann doch lieber den versilberten Next, da könnte das Silber vlt sogar 1 Grad bringen oder so.


----------



## JakPol (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ich finds bescheuert. Ein durchschnittlicher Kühler wird mit Gold "bepinselt" und in eine Schachtel gesteckt. Preis kann man nur erahnen, ich denke zwischen 300-600€. Das ist was für Fans/Sammler, nichts für die Praxis.
> Hat auch mit edel nicht viel zu tun imo...ist nämlich trotzdem viel Plastik. Hat was von ner Currywurst mit Blattgold...Wurst bleibt Wurst.


Fully agree.



> Dann doch lieber den versilberten Next, da könnte das Silber vlt sogar 1 Grad bringen oder so.


Da muss man sich dann halt nur im Klaren über die durch Silber verursachte Korrossionsproblematik sein...


----------



## SpatteL (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber den versilberten Next, da könnte das Silber vlt sogar 1 Grad bringen oder so.


Mit reinem Silber vielleicht, das ist aber zu weich.
Daher wird, wie beim normalen Silber kryos, .925er Stirlingsilber zum Einsatz kommen und das wiederum ist schlechter als Kupfer.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Das weiß ich nicht, ich gebe da nur wieder was AC behauptet....aber wenn man schon bei Gold/Silber ist, wäre das immer noch die sinnigere Variante, wenn man Geld verbrennen will


----------



## Haarstrich (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Kriegt Euch mal wieder ein. Hier gehts doch nur um Sammlerstücke. Ich glaube nicht das einer der hundert "Glücklichen" die diese Anniversary Kühler erwerben die auch in Betrieb nehmen. Das ist was für die Vitrine.
Und über Sinn oder Unsinn solcher Sammelleidenschaft brauchen wir hier nicht diskutieren.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*



Haarstrich schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nur das hier gefunden:
> 
> EK Wave (AMD64/P4 S478) Waterblock - Overclockers



Wir hatten in der 07/21016 einen Wakü-Rückblick (auch im digitalen Sonderheft enthalten) mit 15 Kühlern seit 2001, allerdings nur von deutschen Herstellern. In Kombination mit zeitgenössischen Tests sollte man damit auch den EK Wave einordnen können.


----------



## JakPol (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*



Nenharma schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich mal nen Test ALT vs NEU? Ich persönlich kann mir nicht
> vorstellen das die Temperaturunterschiede so gravierend wären, also wenn
> man kein monster Silent-System oder OC-System möchte.


Ganz übersehen. 
Linus hatte kürzlich einen Test von swiftech cpu blocks through the ages: 
TEN YEARS of Water Cooling Performance Tested! - Through The Ages Ep. 1 - YouTube


----------



## Nenharma (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Naja,

sowas ist ja nicht wirklich was zum basteln, eher nur für die Vitrine.
Ich würde ja auch nicht auf die Idee kommen mein "Rotes Buch der Westermark" zu zerlesen!

btt:

Aber jetzt zu etwas anderem. Ich suche noch Anschlüsse in 13/10 mit Silber oder Nickel Optik,
bis jetzt finde ich die AC HF sehr schön. Hier stört mich nur der ACOOL Aufdruck in blau.
Kennt hier jemand eine Alternative ohne jedwede Aufdrucke?

Sehr gut für meine Augen sind bei der HF-Serie die fast übereinstimmende dicke von Gewindemuffe
und Körper der 90° oder 45° Winkel. Ich habe schon einige Stunden mit der Suche nach 16 OD
Anschlüssen verbracht die ähnlich gebaut sind, konnte aber nichts finden oder war irgendwann 
einfach Betriebsblind und habe nichts mehr gesehen.

Hat einer von euch noch Ideen?

Könnte ich die blauen Aufrucke auch runterpolieren oder mache ich dann die Nickel-Schicht kaputt?

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma

PS: Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch in neue Jahr!


----------



## Nenharma (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin @ all,

ich habe jetzt mal eine Großbestellung bei aquatuning abgegeben und warte nur noch auf die Lieferung.

In meinem Bastelthread habe ich mal eine kleine Einpassung gemacht und bin auf ein Problem gestoßen.
Wie illousion schon im Mai schrieb, könnte der BYKSKI-Block nicht passen. Und er hat recht behalten.
Ich würde euch daher um eure Meinungen bitten was ihr von meiner Ideen mit dem Anpassen der Platte 
vom CPU-Block haltet.

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## Nenharma (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Edle WasserkÃ¼hlungskomponenten*

Machen wir doch hier einfach mal mit den edlen Teilen weiter!

Ich habe beim Zusammenbau meiner diversen Teile gemerkt das die AGB-Halterungen leider nicht
ausreichend sind um alles genau gerade zu halten. Die Plastigdinger haben halt einfach zu viel Spiel.
Da ich schon ein paar Kleinigkeiten gefunden haben die ich leider überarbeiten muss, werde ich 
mit beim freundlichen Niederländer um die Ecke mal was ordern und hoffen das es schnell durch
den Zoll geht (die Franzosen haben sich seit letzten Sommer sehr mit Packchen usw ... )



Das schöne Teil kommt aus Australien von Singularity Computers, die Jungs machen echt nen paar heiße Teile:

https://www.highflow.nl/images/thumbnails/280/280/detailed/30/core-single-v3-gallery-1-400x400.jpg

Singularity Computers Reservoir Mount: Core Single V3

Genau das Richtige um meinen AGB in Position zu halten!

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## Rousi (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Singularity Computers verfolge ich schon ne ganze Weile und schau sehr gern die Build-Logs auf deren Youtube Kanal.

SC Reservoir Mounts und die neuen Reservoirs gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Werde ich mir für meinen nächsten WaKü-Umbau auch holen!


----------



## Nenharma (28. März 2017)

*AW: Edle WasserkÃ¼hlungskomponenten*

Moin @ all,

ich hatte mal wieder ein paar freie Tage und konnte mir Gedanken um neue Teile machen
die ich noch unterbringen möchte, bzw. die ich bis jetzt aus Zeitgründen nicht angehen konnte.

Ich habe mich in ein Netzteil verliebt (mit genug Reserven für´s rumbsteln:

Super Flower Leadex 80 Plus Gold Netzteil, weiss - 850 Watt

Und es werden dazu auch gleich "modding"-Kits angeboten:

Super Flower Sleeve Cable Kit - weiss

Diese Combo würde mit einem mattschwarzen Case sehr geil aussehen.
Bei der Farbe bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher, da werde ich nochmal in mich gehen.

Ich habe leider echt nur wenig Zeit und habe die Befürchtung das ich mit dem sleeven 
einfach nicht zu Rande kommen oder etwas mit den Anschlüssen verhaue.

Da ich nicht gleich den vollen Kabelsatz brauchen würde der mitgeliefert wird habe ich 
schon daran gedacht einfach so peu á peu die Kabel, Ader für Ader, zu sleeven und gleich 
auf die richtige Länge zu bringen. So hoffe ich zumindest keine Ader zu vertauschen und 
vermeide großen Schaden an Komponenten. Und da ein Teil der Stränge hinter dem Tray 
verläuft würde ich alles im sichtbaren Bereich ordentlich mit Cable-Combs führen und hinter 
dem Tray dann Platz für evtl. Ader-Dreher haben, die somit nicht sichtbar sind.

Was meint Ihr und noch wichtiger: 
Kann ich die mitgelieferten Adern verwenden oder sollte komplett neue aufbauen
mit z.B. den Litzen von gosum?

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Edle Wasserkühlungskomponenten*

Moin bin gerade selber am Sleeven und kann dir sagen, das das Kit günstiger ist.


----------

